# 20L + 5G open bottom type setup



## NolaLSU (Dec 8, 2009)

I just wanted to see what people thought of this set up. Here is a bit of information on it first.

I used a 20 gallon long aquarium and a 5.5 gallon aquarium that I took the black rim off of. The drinking glasses holding it up are probably temporary until I can find something better (I was thinking maybe Greek columns or thick bamboo pieces). The light was originally part of a hood setup for the 20 gallon, I hung it from the ceiling instead of resting it on top. I also plan to replace that with a 2 t5 bulb fixture.

Oh, and that is a snail on the front glass.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

That is a really cool set up.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

I really like it, but it is going to be a ***** to maintain, what are you doing for water flow in the bottomles tank?


----------



## NolaLSU (Dec 8, 2009)

There is a powerhead that circulates the water through the whole tank pretty well


----------

